# Cab Datei ist nicht vertrauenswürdig - DirectX Installationsproblem



## cycovery (9. Juli 2005)

Hi! Ich hab n Problem mit DirectX installation . . .
Ich kann keine Version installieren (bei jeder Version gibts irgend ne andere Fehlermeldung) - Bei DirectX installation (hab schon jenste pakete versucht) kommt immer die Meldung "eine für die Installation notwendige CAB Datei ist nicht vertrauenswürdig" und das Setup bricht ab. Hab gelesen, dass DX9 unter Win XP probleme macht, wenn der Kryptografiedienst nicht gestartet ist - aber ich hab Win2000

Hab momentan immerhin wieder DirectX 7.0 draufgekriegt (mit ziemlichem gebastel) . . . aber ich brauch 9


Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. Juli 2005)

Geht es auch nicht über das Windows Update ?
Kann man DirectX überhaupt über das Windows Update kriegen ?
Bin mir garnicht so sicher, aber einen Versuch wäre es wert


----------

